# Weber K551 in a Jeep - Emissions problems?



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

This is kind of a long shot, but have any of you put a Weber K551 into a Jeep? I have an '86 CJ7 with a 258 and the original Carter carb in it. 

I am not getting what I want out of my CJ. I'm tired of it running rough and being choked out for fuel (yes, I know it is a Jeep and that is what they do).

While every good jeep has a little attitude, I'd like to smooth mine out and I'm looking at putting in a Weber K551. My mechanic thought I might have problems passing emissions in Davis/SLC/Utah counties and suggested I check on it. No one at Weber is answering my calls, and even if they did, I don't know that they could tell me anything.

Do any of you have a Weber K551 in your Jeep? How does it run? Do you pass emissions in Davis/SLC/Utah counties?

Thanks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Why the Weber and not just en Edelbrock with an adapter plate?


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

I have ran that carb on a couple of Jeeps with the same set up. It will make you think you have a new vehicle and will have no problem with emissions. Both vehicles ran from the High Unitas to Moab.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Why the Weber and not just en Edelbrock with an adapter plate?


My mechanic suggested the K551. I have known people that used the Edelbrock and were very pleased with it. I don't know enough about the differences (except I think a friend told me his Edelbrock had a float that made sure the vehicle didn't lug out on steep climbs).

Is there something that makes the Edelbrock better than the Weber? Will an Edelbrock give me emissions issues?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

huntinfool said:


> I have ran that carb on a couple of Jeeps with the same set up. It will make you think you have a new vehicle and will have no problem with emissions. Both vehicles ran from the High Unitas to Moab.


That would be nice. I would like my jeep to feel like a new vehicle. I put a new engine in about 5k miles ago and it feels choked off by that piece of crap Carter.

Do you know if you used the 32/34 jets or the 34/36 jets?


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

32/34


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Is there something that makes the Edelbrock better than the Weber? Will an Edelbrock give me emissions issues?


I am not an expert on the issue, sounds like the mechanic may be. I just remember many folks from my AutoZone days going with Edelbrock. Any new carb will get you through emissions the first year, as I think they only make you spend $250 or so and automatically pass you for improving it--used to be that way.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Huntinfool.

Also thanks Huge. I know Edelbrocks are popular carbs and that is what I originally thought I would get. But, my mechanic suggested the K551, and I figured he knows more than I do.

Yeah, I've heard of that. I think that if you spend more than $500 trying to pass emissions they just pass you. But, I think you have to have a certificate and what not. I'd rather just be able to pull up, have them shove the thing up my tailpipe and be done with it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dodger said:


> I'd rather just be able to pull up, have them shove the thing up my tailpipe and be done with it.


Are we still talking about vehicles here?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Actually, I wonder that every time I pull up for my yearly tail pipe inspection. :shock:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

The reason most go with Edlebrocks IMO is they are easily tuneable since they are a little bit "tamer" carb. The jets are very easy to change. The Weber will give you more low end torque, mid range power, and better gas mileage when tuned correctly. If you get the Weber just make sure you get the K551 DGES.


----------

